# I am in need of a honey extractor..



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone have or know someone who wants to get rid of an extractor?

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Am I correct in thinking your talking about a centrafuge type extractor? 

I would think you could make a small one using a deep fry turkey pot .
Mount a small nylon bearing in the bottom , and a crossbar with bearing at the top . mount two wire baskets to hold the comb on a shaft and spin the shafter with a high speed drill or eletric motor . 
Just a thought .. 
Ive done simular for spin casting metals


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

JennNY said:


> Anyone have or know someone who wants to get rid of an extractor?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenn


Are connected with any local beekeeping groups? You may be able to borrow one. That's what I do. We have a beekeeping couple in our group who sells beekeeping equipment, nucs & queens and they have a few extractors that they loan out to their customers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some clubs have them that they rent to non members.

 Al


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, we can rent one through the local beekeeping group.. tho you have to be a member, which we aren't, right now.
We borrowed one last year from a guy and hoped to buy it from him... then he decided he wanted to do bees again. Oh well...

Tho, we might not be extracting much this year, seems like the honey flow is low. First year nucs, might just leave it in for them to feed off of this winter.

Thanks for all the replies,
Jenn


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I found my little two frame extractor in a news paper ad, bees for sale. I called the guy and he said he had hundreds of new hives, foundation and frames for sale too. I went there to buy foundation, I saw the little extractor and a bigger one setting there so I asked about them. He said he needed serious money for the bigger one but would sell the little one for $50.00.
The big extractor was found by a club member who knew I was looking for a bigger one.
This 81 year old bee keeper decided he couldn't lift the honey supers off his 700 colonies any more so sold all but 10 colonies and made a deal with the guy would pull and extract his 10 colonies of honey. I got the big extractor, honey pump, 2 capping knifes, a stainless steel uncapping tub, a galvinized bottleing tank, extra valve for the extractor, bee blower, narrow crown stapler, and a composting bin for $250.00. 

 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

If you have yr. old nucs you might need to leave the honey for them. Not knowing how far along they are or how your weather is, but I would leave at least one deep super for brood and one full super for food chamber. How many supers are drawn and capped? 

Contact your local AG Dept and ask if they have a AG newspaper where people place ads for sale of farm/Ag related items..in NC Ours is called the Agricultural Review-it's free (our taxes pay for it) and it comes every month,, And it is now on line.... Ours has a section for Bees and Bee supplies.. along with many, many more catagories... Good luck QB


----------

